# [SOLVED]openoffice nie odpala się na koncie użytkownika

## nocode

Witam

Dziś przez noc skompilował mi się openffice, gdy odpaliłem oowriter z konta użytkownika okienko stało się przezroczyste, zamrożone a w terminalu pojawiło się:

```
 (soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_x11_xatom_to_atom_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(soffice:7420): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_xid_table_lookup_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

```

Z konta roota odpala się bez problemu. Podobna sytuacja była z binarką openoffica.

```
 emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2050 @ 1.60GHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 17 Jun 2008 19:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amr aotuv bash-completion berkdb bluetooth cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread enca encode esd ffmpeg flac fortran gadu gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv isdnlog java javascript jpeg lame libnotify lm_sensors mad madwifi midi mjpeg mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre perl png pppd python quicktime radio readline reflection sdl session spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff tlen truetype type1 unicode usb v41 v412 vorbis wavpack wifi win32codecs wmf x86 xcomposite xine xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics ps2mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="v4l vesa vga fbdev i810"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów wie może czemu tak się dzieje ?Last edited by nocode on Sat Jun 21, 2008 5:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mentorsct

Witam, też kiedyś tak miałem, może to głupie ale nadinstalowałem oO jeszcze raz na te co sie nie odpalało i ku memu zdziwieniu zadziałało.

----------

## nocode

Gdy próbuje otworzyć plik .doc wyskakuje takie ostrzeżenie:

http://nocode.pl/Screenshot.png

Żadna inna kopia nie działa w tle (uruchamiane tuż po restarcie). Po kliknięciu "Tak" dokument się wyświetla.

Przyznam że wolałbym uniknąć kolejnej kompilacji bo dość nie pewny jestem mojego chłodzenia w laptopie (muszę znaleźć czas by przeczyścić wentylator) a nie chciałbym żeby obudziło mnie ognisko na biurku  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

miałem podobnie, wywaliłem konfiguracje oo.o z homedir i przeszło mu.

----------

## nocode

Niestety usunięcie konfiguracji z home nie pomogło. Próbowałem wygoglować podobny komunikat błędu (ten z pierwszego postu) niestety nie znalazłem nic a propo OO jednak przy innych programach wskazywali na być może złą konfigurację Xorga. Może zwykły użytkownik nie ma do czegoś dostępu, ale gdybać to ja sobie mogę. Zamieszczam xorga, może jest tu coś nie tak (pomijając fakt że mam w nim niezły burdel  :Wink:  ). 

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice "TouchPad" "CorePointer" 

   Option      "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Identifier  "TouchPad"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"

   Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

   Option "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option "TopEdge" "1400"

   Option "BottomEdge" "4500"

   Option "FingerLow" "25"

   Option "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option "MinSpeed" "0.09"

   Option "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

   Option "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     300   230   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   Option   "DPMS"   "true"

   VendorName   "QDS"

   ModelName    "33"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        Option      "DRI"   "true"                   # [<bool>]

   Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   #Option    "AccelMethod" "exa"

   #Option "PageFlip" "true"

   #Option "TripleBuffer""true"

   #Option   "FrameBufferCompression"   "false"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option  "Composite"  "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## lsdudi

sprobój downgrade do 2.40

----------

## karaluch

Powiem Ci, ze na jednym z serwerow mialem taka sytuacje ze po aktualizacji z 2.4.0 do 2.4.1 openoffice zapetlal sie przy probie naprawy plikow i w rezultacie podobnie znikalo okno programowe, z tym ze nie mialem czasu sprawdzac powodu takiego zachowania. Wrocilem do 2.4.0 bo userzy kwiczeli ze nic im nie dziala :)

ps. Teraz sprawdzilem, byl to openoffice-bin natomiast kompilowany chodzi jak zloto ...

----------

## nocode

Reinstalacja nic nie dała. Dopiero kompilacja 2.4.0 dała możliwość uruchamiania OO przez zwykłego użytkownika. Dzięki za pomoc.

----------

## Arfrever

Przeczytaj punkt 9. Regulaminu.

----------

## karaluch

Spokojnie z tym solved, dla mnie instalacja niebinarki albo zejscie do nizszej wersji wcale nie oznacza rozwiazania problemu, zwlaszcza w czyms takim jak Oo gdzie roznice w wersjach maja znaczenie !! Proponuje wiec zabrac solved i zostawic temat dalej otwarty...

---

Kolejne testy.... konto root, openoffice-bin 2.4.1

```
oowriter

/usr/bin/soffice: line 254:  3891 Naruszenie ochrony pamięci   "$sd_prog/$sd_binary" "$@"
```

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=228703

----------

